# Pony people I have questions



## runamuk (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi all I am trying to learn more about some of the shetland lines.......can anyone tell me more about some of these lines ....

Wah Full (spelled wrong I am sure)

VB (at the end of names)

Kid Lee

I know there are more but those are 3 that keep coming up on ponies that really catch my eye.






Not looking for anything in particular just general info about these lines/horses/programs......a history lesson is kinda what I am after...

Thanks


----------



## lyn_j (Jun 26, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]There was a book written by Scott Uzzel called Our Shetland Heritage. I have it somewhere here but cant find it right now., I think it has a greenish cover. Anyway Wah Full ponies are really well known for their palaminos and Chestnut sabinos. I forget who has that farm....... VB stands for Vern Bena? sp or Brewer not sure of that either. Getetia has a Kid Lee relative. Lots of black and white or bay and white pintos......thats all I can remember off the top of my head. I do have some pony journals also put away from the 70s I will try to find them today.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## runamuk (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Lyn.

Anyone else have any input?

I am kinda wondering if these lines trace back to hackney or if they a foundation type lines........

I am planning to shift my program over the next year or so and my goal is to go more towards the B mini's and the shetlands so I am trying to learn a little more about these shetland divisions......


----------



## lyn_j (Jun 28, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]They are definitely foundation. Kid Lee Im not positive but there may be a little hackney back there but like I said not sure. The WAFULL ponies are im sure all foundation and probably the VB also[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Karen S (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi to All,

Paul and Chris Wait are the owners/breeders of the Wal-Full line ponies. If any questions you can contact Chris at 2961 18th Rd. Fullerton NE 68638 Ph 308-536-2722. Chris at one time was a Director for Area 6. You will need to check with Chris as to whether her stock in Foundation sealed. We have some down here that were sold to some of the girls from our club and those ponies look foundation but are not Foundation certified.

VB is Vern Berna (sp?) You might want to contact Lewella and I think she too have this blood line in some of her ponies.

I have some Kid lee in my bloodlines and have produced some very nice babies.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas

Website: http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com

Updates coming soon with all the new baby pics from the 2004 foal crop.


----------



## runamuk (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info Karen...oh BTW I love your stallion he is quite the looker


----------



## Karen S (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks you, we just love him and what he has produced for us.

We are having our website updated this weekend with the pics of all three of our new babies and ponies that will be for sale. Stop back by and take a look.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas 76028

website: http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Jul 2, 2004)

VB = vern benna. Harlan McCall of Bellvue farm in Iowa bought much of the last of Vern Benna's herd. He specializes in CODY linebred ponies and is also working with Red Rock bred ponies, making some nice crosses between the 2 lines as well.

www.bellvuefarm.com I have a great gelding from them...one of the most athletic animals I have ever owned! <3


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jul 3, 2004)

7-3-04 Hi: To add my two bits (and it's about worth that, too!) about the VB line. At one time, Vern had two main stallions -- the immortal AAA Blue Chips and the Hackney, Jubilee's Pierre, so you can't tell just by the VB on the name the background. You need to be able to trace the pedigree back to the stallion he used on that particular mare at that particle breeding. For instance, Double Stuf's granddam on the bottom is Pierre's Diamond Jewel VB sired by Jubilee's Pierre. I don't know if all of the Jubilee's Pierre offspring's names begin with Pierre's etc. but it's something to keep in mind. Hope I helped. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Lewella (Jul 6, 2004)

Karen is right - many of the Wa-Full ponies are not Foundation Eligible as they have many ponies that go back to a stallion named B&L Music Man who was an Americana (Americana's were Hackeny Shetland crosses and Welsh Shetland crosses). The few they do have that are eligible for the Foundation Seal I don't believe have been certified (at least the last few I've seen them sell on sales that were eligible have not been).

Vern Benna used MANY different stallions not just Jubilee's Pierre and AAA Blue Chip. He used several sons and grandsons of AAA Blue Chip, Roadrunner Cody Gray (who is now I think 19 and for sale - Eldon McCall owns him http://www.bellevuefarm.com), The Duke of Stringtown and many of his sons and grandsons, and others I'm probably forgetting. All of Pierre's get registered by Vern have Pierre's ________ VB as the formula for their name - Vern used formula's for naming everything. The first letter of the name after Pierre's would be the first letter of the dam's name (or barn name as the case was sometimes). McCall's have continued to use this formula. The vast majority of ponies that Vern bred were Foundation eligible and most who own them have Foundation certified them. My Benna bred ponies all come from either Eldon McCall (who I coown the very last pony that Vern bred with) or Glenn & Phyllis Hopwood (who coown Vern's last blue roan herdsire, Baron's Benny VB, with Eldon McCall and also own many other roan and gray mares with Vern's breeding) and are all Foundation Certified.

Kid Lee was bred and owned by Bob Leland and his late wife Karma. Bob didn't feel he had the right mares in his herd for crossing to Kid Lee so most of his life he spent leased out to Hans & Ruth Jess or John Vriezlaar (J-J and Red Rock) though Bob did breed mares to Kid Lee himself on a fairly regular basis. Bob still owns two daughters of Kid Lee - Lee-Land Rhapsody and Lee-Land Rhythm who reside with Bob's other ponies at Royal Pony Farm (http://www.geocities.com/royalponyfarm/). (Bob's ponies have lived at Royal for probably the last 35 or 40 years).

Hope this helps some!


----------



## runamuk (Jul 7, 2004)

OH thank you thank you that is just the history lesson I was looking for. I have actually emailed Eldon and he replied that I should call him however I have not had time (email is sooo much easier for me



) I actually think that the ponies I like lean toward the moderns so the non foundation thing is ok by me


----------



## Lewella (Jul 7, 2004)

Eldon's computer skills leave a great deal to be desired. LOL He loves to talk on the phone though! He's pretty easy to reach in the evening and doesn't go to bed super early



(He's called me as late as 11 pm cdt - he knows I'm a night owl - LOL). He's got some awesome Red Rock ponies - many that go back to Red Rock's Tomorrow who was part Welsh so aren't Foundation. His G&S Charlie Brown stallion is gorgeous and putting some great babies on the ground.


----------



## runamuk (Jul 14, 2004)

If anyone checks in again I have some new questions....

Rock E

Ramble Ridge

Are the farms who carried these names still in existence? or anyone carrying on these lines? I know Eldon has a few in his ponies (the ones I want of course) I plan to talk to him (have emailed again) after the dust has settled on our house project





I figure by the time I am ready to get serious about buying some ponies I will be able to make up my mind as to what I want



actually I know exactly what I want ....just trying to find it is becoming the challenge


----------



## Lewella (Jul 14, 2004)

Rock E is the shortened name of a pony, not a prefix. Bar G's Rock E was bred by I believe folks with the last name Barga or something like that. I don't believe the Bar G prefix is any longer in use.

Ramble Ridge was a prefix and is no longer used. I'll admit I don't know as much about Ramble Ridge as I would like to but maybe someone with some old Journals could look in them and find some info for you. Ramble Ridge Rocket - the most famous Ramble Ridge pony - was owned much of his life by Bruce Becker of Arlington, IL. Rocket is burried in his front yard with a beautiful memorial garden and sign over him.

Sorry can't me of more help on this one!


----------



## runamuk (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks Lewella that clears it up a little for me....


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Jul 15, 2004)

I have a Roadrunner Cody Grey son that I wouldn't trade for the world! The most athletic animal I have ever known!

Yes, call Eldon! (and give him my regards!) He will be able to help you find just what you are looking for!


----------



## Lewella (Jul 18, 2004)

USMCshamusmom said:


> I have a Roadrunner Cody Grey son that I wouldn't trade for the world! The most athletic animal I have ever known! Yes, call Eldon! (and give him my regards!) He will be able to help you find just what you are looking for!


Did you know Cody Grey is for sale? Eldon's hasn't used him the last couple of years and is concentrating more on the Red Rock line. He's going to make someone one heck of a little Foundation stallion!

Eldon's back surgery has been postponed again (he's got three bad disks) so he's going to be doing a lot of sitting around waiting and I'm sure he'd appreciate more phone calls



(He loves to talk - LOL - think I was on the phone with him for an hour last night).


----------



## jesse1 (Aug 16, 2004)

I am new to this forum and I am open to any and all questions. I can say this I have a Raven of bird haven son by a michigans midget mike grand daughter. AKA Star. Pedigre includes Raven(of course) and a michigan bread mare that goes way back to anyone that remembers Mighty Mike. Star is a classic with the Raven style. . This year alone he has been to 4 shows under 9 judges and picked a grand or reserve grand every time.


----------

